# Do I get free parking if I exchange into DVC



## Alisha&Jay (May 15, 2012)

If I exchange into DVC with my Wyndham points, do I get free theme park parking just like other WDW resort guests staying on property? Just wondering, actually my husband was wondering
-Alisha


----------



## got4boys (May 15, 2012)

Alisha&Jay said:


> If I exchange into DVC with my Wyndham points, do I get free theme park parking just like other WDW resort guests staying on property? Just wondering, actually my husband was wondering
> -Alisha



You do not have to pay for parking, but there is the $95 fee you will need to pay when to check into a DVC...

Peggy


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 15, 2012)

Thank you Peggy, I am happy to hear that. I did know about the $95 DVC fee


----------



## stanleyu (May 16, 2012)

Alisha&Jay said:


> Thank you Peggy, I am happy to hear that. I did know about the $95 DVC fee



That $95 (one-time) DVC fee is to cover Magic Express, on-site buses, etc. In my opinion this is a rip-off by Disney, as the DVC owner that deposited the points with RCI already paid for it, but Disney can get away with it. Other than that fee, everything with an RCI trade is exactly like a DVC owner would get.


----------



## 1st Class (May 16, 2012)

You could also look at that $95 fee as prepaid parking at $14 per day for a 7 day park ticket.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 16, 2012)

I suspect/assume almost all of the dvc deposits into RCI are developer deoposits.  As an ex DVC owner I certainely never used my points to trade out and I'm not sure many owners trade out, either.  DVC points are just so expensive to use outside the DVC system and it's really hard to get trades.  People trading into DVC have it good, it's just so easy.  Not so by a loooong shot for DVC owners trying to trade out.  At least, this was true when DVC was with II.

I definately believe most DVC deposits into RCI are excess inventory that DVC couldn't rent out.  Disney must make a killing from all those RCI trades, factoring in park tickets and dinning and the like.  




stanleyu said:


> That $95 (one-time) DVC fee is to cover Magic Express, on-site buses, etc. In my opinion this is a rip-off by Disney, as the DVC owner that deposited the points with RCI already paid for it, but Disney can get away with it. Other than that fee, everything with an RCI trade is exactly like a DVC owner would get.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I suspect/assume almost all of the dvc deposits into RCI are developer deoposits.  As an ex DVC owner I certainely never used my points to trade out and I'm not sure many owners trade out, either.  DVC points are just so expensive to use outside the DVC system and it's really hard to get trades.  People trading into DVC have it good, it's just so easy.  Not so by a loooong shot for DVC owners trying to trade out.  At least, this was true when DVC was with II.
> 
> I definately believe most DVC deposits into RCI are excess inventory that DVC couldn't rent out.  Disney must make a killing from all those RCI trades, factoring in park tickets and dinning and the like.



I know quite a few DVC'ers who had successful trades in II, even the Westin Ka'anapali. 

And I think you would be surprised at the number of DVC'ers who do exchange and use points for non-DVC properties(DCL,ABD, conceirge collection etc). I've seen enough trip reports on the DIS over the last 6 yrs to


----------



## jdunn1 (May 16, 2012)

I believe that, absolutely, especially for the cruises and disneyland.  I only owned 170 points so for people like me, trading in II was never a real option, at least not without saving points and/or borrowing.  When I was a member I was new to timesharing and I tried for the Carolina Marriotts and never had any luck, but I didn't give the searches much time.

Obviously, owners with a lot of points can do things like cruise and trade, but for owners on the low point end, those things are too expensive.



Twinkstarr said:


> I know quite a few DVC'ers who had successful trades in II, even the Westin Ka'anapali.
> 
> And I think you would be surprised at the number of DVC'ers who do exchange and use points for non-DVC properties(DCL,ABD, conceirge collection etc). I've seen enough trip reports on the DIS over the last 6 yrs to


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2012)

The last stats in 2008 (before the change over to RCI) showed over 5,000 DVC exchange requests. 

Here a link to the old DVC exchange stats - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=413575


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I believe that, absolutely, especially for the cruises and disneyland.  I only owned 170 points so for people like me, trading in II was never a real option, at least not without saving points and/or borrowing.  When I was a member I was new to timesharing and I tried for the Carolina Marriotts and never had any luck, but I didn't give the searches much time.
> 
> Obviously, owners with a lot of points can do things like cruise and trade, but for owners on the low point end, those things are too expensive.



Most of the people I know who made trades were not big point owners. Summer week studio in Ko Olina, ski week studio in Snowbird. I don't pay attention to the DVC exchange point chart, but it isn't much to trade for a studio. 

Most of them just wanted to take a break from Disney for a trip and/or to save on park/plane tickets. Someone spent a week in Washington at the Mandarin Oriental because they were "taking a break from WDW" that year. 

A lot of members are worried about "flakey" renters, since there seems to have been a rash of "scammers" on both the major DVC boards. One lady who did trade into HI via II back in the day, who isn't a Oahu fan is going to stay at Aulani because her DH doesn't want her "messing around" trading points for a stay on Maui/Kauai with a Marriott/Westin owner. I think they are going the RCI route for a Big Island unit.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 16, 2012)

Studio trades via II or RCI are something like 160 points, so not a lot, but then again all they are getting are studios.  In my experience, studios at the prime lock-off Marriotts are a pretty easy trade for anyone becuase most exchangers want a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom.  Having stayed in a studio for Presidents Day week this year at a Marriott (thanks to my WM points), I loved it.  Wasn't in the room much to feel cramped.  I think studios are perfect for ski resorts.  I also know that studios are easy for WM owners for Hawaii, and same must be true for DVC owners, too.

I didn't know DVC owners were having a problem renting.  I rented DVC points once and had no problem, but I was an owner then, too.  Won't be renting any more becuase it is just so darn expensive verses trading into DVC.



Twinkstarr said:


> Most of the people I know who made trades were not big point owners. Summer week studio in Ko Olina, ski week studio in Snowbird. I don't pay attention to the DVC exchange point chart, but it isn't much to trade for a studio.
> 
> Most of them just wanted to take a break from Disney for a trip and/or to save on park/plane tickets. Someone spent a week in Washington at the Mandarin Oriental because they were "taking a break from WDW" that year.
> 
> A lot of members are worried about "flakey" renters, since there seems to have been a rash of "scammers" on both the major DVC boards. One lady who did trade into HI via II back in the day, who isn't a Oahu fan is going to stay at Aulani because her DH doesn't want her "messing around" trading points for a stay on Maui/Kauai with a Marriott/Westin owner. I think they are going the RCI route for a Big Island unit.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Studio trades via II or RCI are something like 160 points, so not a lot, but then again all they are getting are studios.  In my experience, studios at the prime lock-off Marriotts are a pretty easy trade for anyone becuase most exchangers want a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom.  Having stayed in a studio for Presidents Day week this year at a Marriott (thanks to my WM points), I loved it.  Wasn't in the room much to feel cramped.  I think studios are perfect for ski resorts.  I also know that studios are easy for WM owners for Hawaii, and same must be true for DVC owners, too.
> 
> I didn't know DVC owners were having a problem renting.  I rented DVC points once and had no problem, but I was an owner then, too.  Won't be renting any more becuase it is just so darn expensive verses trading into DVC.



I think because of some recent problems, the average DVC'er isn't in the mood to deal with someone who wants to see your title, show your 1st born or passport to prove "you are a DVC owner", and call frequently to make sure you have cancelled the reservation for them(even though you can check it online via Disney). I've seen threads on the DIS that someone was in a panic because the person they rented from had not returned their phone call for a week. Turns out the owner was on a cruise or Europe and wasn't checking the answering machine at home, just in case "flakey" needed their hand held.  

I went through one of the brokers, and as soon as the 7 month window hit for mid October I was able to book a 2br AKV SAV view for the client. Gave me some practice on the online system before I had to book my own reservations!


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

> I suspect/assume almost all of the dvc deposits into RCI are developer deoposits.


I'm 99% sure that this is not so.  First, it doesn't pass the giggle test: why on earth would DVC deposit units when they can rent them through CRO, and keep any revenues beyond the spoilage limit used to defray Member dues?  The only potential answer is to get tour flow, but they don't particularly market tours to exchangers (i.e. no parking pass desk) and generate most of their tour flow in the parks anyway.

Sure, you never exchanged.  No one with half a brain would exchange DVC points for any but the most high-value targets anywhere.  But, many timeshare owners aren't even that clueful.  And, the system has gotten very big.  Even if the "clueless" rate is low, that's still a non-trivial number of people.



> then again all they are getting are studios.


In general, mini-system trades don't work on a 1-for-1 basis.  I know that Wyndham doesn't, for example: they just track what gets taken vs what is deposited, and make sure overall trade value balances, tweaking what gets deposited if things get out of whack.  The accounting works more like a point system than a weeks system.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I'm 99% sure that this is not so.  First, it doesn't pass the giggle test: why on earth would DVC deposit units when they can rent them through CRO, and keep any revenues beyond the spoilage limit used to defray Member dues?  The only potential answer is to get tour flow, but they don't particularly market tours to exchangers (i.e. no parking pass desk) and generate most of their tour flow in the parks anyway.



It makes no sense unless RCI and DVC came to an agreement that DVC had to deposit X amount of units (developers or members) in exchange for using all of the Wyndham Vacation "Extra Vacations" network to market additional Disney inventory.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

My educated guess is that RCI wanted Disney in the fold more than DVC needed another rental channel.  Just look at the feeding frenzy DVC *still* generates, years after they swapped affiliations.

I could be wrong---and none of us really know---but that seems the simplest explanation, and simple is usually right.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 17, 2012)

I think a good amount of the DVC deposits are developer deposits. Plain and simple.  All the resorts make developer deposits, why would Disney be an exception.  Not even Disney can rent all of their vacant rooms and depositing the excess timeshare inventory into RCI makes perfect sense to me.

No way do I believe (not even for a second) that all of this DVC inventory is a result of owners trading out into other RCI resorts.  The disney boards would be littered with success stories and the like.  You would also hear families talking about their upcoming or past trades at the pools, just like you do at any other timeshare resort.  I've never heard other disney owners talking about how much they trade through RCI.  Not that I am listening for that, but...


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

> Not even Disney can rent all of their vacant rooms


You do realize that WDW has an occupancy rate in the mid-80s, year-round, in their rental side, right? 

You don't have to believe that irrational DVC owners exist.  That doesn't make them poof into non-existence.  The data from the II days is in the above-linked thread, and public statements from management indicate that trade volume went *up* with the switch to RCI.

But, it's your nickel.  Believe what you want.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 17, 2012)

Hi Brian I like and respect you on this board but this is a silly thing to debate, so I wont.  It's my oppinion that a good many of the DVC deposits are in fact developer deposits.

I've shared my experience as a small dvc point owner in this thread and how it is nearly impossible for us to ever trade DVC points for RCI exchanges.  Based on the size of most DVC resales, lots of people own smaller point packages (i.e. 200 points or less) and I can't see how they could use RCI to exchange much, if ever.  

...and when Disney was with II, trade volume was lower because II gives the different resort brands internal trade preference.  It was nearly impossible for DVC owners to get summer beach weeks, or ski weeks and so I can understand why there weren't many II exchanges.  




bnoble said:


> You do realize that WDW has an occupancy rate in the mid-80s, year-round, in their rental side, right?
> 
> You don't have to believe that irrational DVC owners exist.  That doesn't make them poof into non-existence.  The data from the II days is in the above-linked thread, and public statements from management indicate that trade volume went *up* with the switch to RCI.
> 
> But, it's your nickel.  Believe what you want.


----------



## JudyS (May 17, 2012)

I'm with Brian here. I think the DVC inventory in RCI is mostly from DVC owners, and isn't developer inventory. Let me point out two thinsg that haven't been mentioned yet:
1) DVC management can almost certainly find better things to do with the points they own than give them to RCI. While some DVC owners may not realize that depositing into RCI is a poor deal, DVC management certainly recognizes that RCI trades are a poor use of DVC points. 
2) Probably a main reason for depositing into RCI is that an owner has points that are going to expire. There are all sorts of reasons why people don't get around to using their points: they (or a family member) are sick; they are going through a divorce; they are overwhelmed at work; etc. If someone has points that are about to expire, they may as well give them to RCI. This gives the owner two more years to get some value out of the expiring points.


----------



## stanleyu (May 17, 2012)

I would just add one thing to the developer vs owner deposit argument: About 3 weeks ago the RCI site was down to just one nite available (SSR, I believe). Then the next day there were about 120 nights out there, spread between OKW, SSR, BWV, AKL, and VWL. About 80% were in September. Now that is such a huge change, all over nite, that it is hard for me to believe they are owner deposits.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

> Now that is such a huge change, all over nite, that it is hard for me to believe they are owner deposits.


Owners do not reserve and deposit specific units, they deposit "points" directly---and they don't even deal with RCI to do so, they deal with DVC Member Services, who has their own special-purpose portal into RCI.  

In turn, DVCMC is responsible for choosing the appropriate units to deposit to represent the points that Members relinquish for exchanges.  This happens approximately once per week.  That's not at all unusual with a point-based mini-system like DVC.  Indeed, Wyndham and WorldMark (also point-based mini-systems) deposit only once a month, even though their owners make exchanges every day.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 17, 2012)

I agree.  

If DVC was making deposits based solely on owner deposits, wouldn’t they go the Starwood route or Hyatt and deposit only off season weeks and in far less quantity than they are, now?  

I do not know of any other timeshare brand that is more accessible to non-owners than DVC?  Hilton comes close, even with a 1 in 4 rule, but that is the only example I can think of.  If Disney was only depositing owner deposited weeks, wouldn’t they be more restrictive with deposits?

As it stands now, someone trading in can basically count on getting any week they want from Disney.  Now, they might not get a three bedroom, but even holiday weeks can be had with DVC.  Makes perfect sense to me that the only reason these weeks are available is because Disney is providing lots of developer weeks.

I understand the skepticism.  The argument that Disney can definitely find something better to do with all these timeshare weeks is a good point but if that was true, then why would Disney be depositing any holiday and summer weeks?  Why wouldn’t Disney only deposit off season weeks if they can rent excess inventory so easily? 

Starwood, Wyndham and Hyatt owners do a lot of trading, and those systems control the inventory released to RCI and II, just like Disney does.  I don’t see many prime Starwood, Hyatt or Wyndham weeks being bulk banked into either II or RCI like I do with Disney.  Sure, there are bulk banks from these systems but not prime weeks.

...but in all honesty, what does any of this matter.  One way or the other the inventory is always there.  Personally, I do not care if it is coming from owners or Disney.  I also wish every resort brand deposited like Disney does.  I'd be able to get nice ski weeks or summer beach weeks if Hyatt, Marriott, Wyndham, and Starwood deposited prime weeks like Disney does. 



stanleyu said:


> I would just add one thing to the developer vs owner deposit argument: About 3 weeks ago the RCI site was down to just one nite available (SSR, I believe). Then the next day there were about 120 nights out there, spread between OKW, SSR, BWV, AKL, and VWL. About 80% were in September. Now that is such a huge change, all over nite, that it is hard for me to believe they are owner deposits.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 17, 2012)

You guys also need to remember that a lot of the original DVC owners got their points for about 1/3 of what they are selling or going to be selling for now and not thru resale either.  What was the original price on OKW, about $60 compared to the expected sales price of $160 for Villas of Grand Floridian?  These owners must have quite a bit of onsite vacations under their belt and I also think back then the original purchase in amount was much much higher.  So they have the points, plus their children are probably grown and they are probably looking to do more things.  

Just because we know it is not cost effective and just because we have made timesharing into a hobby of sorts and have the time to play around on the most efficient way to use our timeshares, doesn't mean those original DVC owners want to be bothered about playing around to get the most cost effective use of their points.

and it definately doesn't make them idiots.......


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 17, 2012)

Oh and I do agree that there is developer inventory going in, but don't understand that either because if that was the case, then it should only be the resorts with unsold inventory.  I would think that there wouldn't be as many Beach Club or Boardwalk or Wilderness Lodges deposits as there are.

My dream job has always been to be the DVC person who controls what gets deposited into the exchanging company.  Think of the power...who should I allow to get their exchange....how long should I let the build up between deposits go on for before I throw a bunch of units into RCI?  What fun that would be!!!!  and of course, I would have to monitor TUG to see all those anxiously waiting, and waiting........

Lisa


----------



## stanleyu (May 17, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> If DVC was making deposits based solely on owner deposits, wouldn’t they go the Starwood route or Hyatt and deposit only off season weeks and in far less quantity than they are, now?



So what you're saying is that we would expect the vast majority of the DVC units available to be with OKW ans SSR in the month of September. And, by golly, that's just what happened.

I'm not saying I know who controls what with DVC - only pointing out what I saw.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 17, 2012)

Not at all.  DVC has the best bulk bankings of any time share.  This last bank was mostly sept/oct but there have been two summer bulks already.  Disney is THE BEST at giving exchangers access to prime weeks.  And I can speak from experience that the even better weeks/units go to ongoing searches.  

...and Lisa, I like the sound of your dream job.  If you ever get that job, please send me a PM so I can give you a list of weeks I would like.  




stanleyu said:


> So what you're saying is that we would expect the vast majority of the DVC units available to be with OKW ans SSR in the month of September. And, by golly, that's just what happened.
> 
> I'm not saying I know who controls what with DVC - only pointing out what I saw.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

There is no doubt that DVCMC directly determines which weeks are given to RCI as deposits.  Members have absolutely zero say in the matter.  And, it's true that unlike some management companies, they do sometimes deposit some very primo stuff that Members fight over.  For example...



> And I can speak from experience that the even better weeks/units go to ongoing searches.



...the BCV 1BR I got for Food & Wine this year, matched to an ongoing search placed in the Wyndham portal just the day before.  (!)  I'm convinced that was blind luck, though.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 17, 2012)

My DVC matches always come right before a bulk deposit.  I passed on so many good weeks for this coming summer because I had searches going in RCI and II at the same time and I jumped on some Marriott weeks, first.  I could have gotten some "primo" dvc weeks for this coming summer.  In the end I tossed them all back except for a 3 bedroom at OKW.  That one I kept and gave to my dad.  I really wish I would have kept the Grand Californian week I tossed back.  I haven't been offered any more of those weeks.



bnoble said:


> There is no doubt that DVCMC directly determines which weeks are given to RCI as deposits.  Members have absolutely zero say in the matter.  And, it's true that unlike some management companies, they do sometimes deposit some very primo stuff that Members fight over.  For example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...the BCV 1BR I got for Food & Wine this year, matched to an ongoing search placed in the Wyndham portal just the day before.  (!)  I'm convinced that was blind luck, though.


----------



## JudyS (May 17, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> ....
> As it stands now, someone trading in can basically count on getting any week they want from Disney.  Now, they might not get a three bedroom, but even holiday weeks can be had with DVC.  Makes perfect sense to me that the only reason these weeks are available is because Disney is providing lots of developer weeks.....


It's hard to know exactly what DVC is depositing because the highest demand weeks are no doubt snatched by ongoing exchanges. That said, I find it very hard to believe that "someone trading in can basically count on getting any week they want from Disney." Have *any *Aulani weeks been seen in RCI yet?  

Generally, developer inventory is at resorts that are still in active sales. If Disney were giving developer inventory to RCI, we'd probably see a lot of weeks from their newest resorts. Instead, DVC deposits are mostly from sold-out DVC resorts, with little or nothing from DVC resorts that are still in active sales.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 18, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> If DVC was making deposits based solely on owner deposits, wouldn’t they go the Starwood route or Hyatt and deposit only off season weeks and in far less quantity than they are, now?
> 
> ...



RCI and II trading power is different.

II seems to place more value on the quality of the resort. I think this is how the other timeshare brands get away with depositing lots of non-peak weeks.

RCI on the other hand values, places more value on the travel demand of a week vs the quality of the accomodation. For example, I believe this is why we see RCI sightings of good weeks from Hilton and summer weeks at Sheraton Broadway Plantation.

I'm honestly surprised that DVC isn't depositing weeks further out (than 10 months before check-in) but perhaps it balances out because they seem to deposit peak holiday weeks in RCI and their RCI WDW deposits are in high demand throughout the year (based on their recent TPU value change).
NOTE: HGVC members can only book 12 months in advance at their home resort but HGVC deposits weeks into RCI over a year in advance.


----------



## bnoble (May 18, 2012)

> My DVC matches always come right before a bulk deposit.


Yes, well, it wasn't really entirely blind luck.  I knew that the period I was looking for was due, and that the deposit was likely within the next two days.  I knew I would match for something.  I did not expect to match that resort, though, and would have been fine with a match at any of them.



> I find it very hard to believe that "someone trading in can basically count on getting any week they want from Disney."


Well, for starters, it's worth noting that this comes from a former owner---presumably the ability to exchange in contributed to that decision---and so is not entirely without emotion.

That being said, I think it is fair to say that nearly any time of year, you can count on at least a 1BR unit *somewhere* in one of the Orlando DVCs if you are willing to put your search in early enough.  During most times of the year---excepting probably only the major holidays---you can count on getting a 2BR somewhere.  And, even that is possible.  It's just not certain.

But, my experience you have the best chances of success if you are flexible on at least one of unit size, resort choice, or specific check-in week.  The one path to disappointment is requesting a large unit, at only a few resorts, for a specific week.  In particular, the newer or smaller the resort, the less likely it is to be deposited.  Likewise, the more in-demand the particular inventory is internally, the less likely it is to be deposited.  Yes, they do deposit some primo time, but you see a lot more stuff in off-season, just as you'd expect.

Internal demand doesn't always match up with overall Orlando demand, though---for example, DVC's point charts are IMO too high for the second half of summer.  From July through mid-August, DVC units are in very high season (Magic), second only to Christmas and Easter, but the CRO rental calendar for Deluxe and DVC resorts is at its second lowest level (Value 2).  It's no accident that those are relatively easy times to exchange in, even though Orlando is in general at least reasonably busy the whole time.  On the other hand, if you want Columbus Weekend, Jersey Week, or the first two weeks of December, it's much harder---those are heavily in demand in DVC's internal reservation system, even though they are relatively slow in Orlando overall.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 18, 2012)

What a great thread, thanks for all your great responses. Question-for those of you who own Wyndham points, I assume I have to have points on deposit with rci to place an ongoing search, right? What if I do not have enough points in rci for the trade, will my ongoing search match a unit that is 184k but say I have less than that in rci? Can I deposit the difference at the time of match? Lastly, when I just checked thru the Wyndham rci portal a couple of days ago, I was surprised by how little the 2 bedrooms were for the exchange - all under 90k points, why is that (is it because it is a low demand time at Disney)? Because the Wyndham to rci point exchange chart didn't match the points required for these 2 bedrooms for any of their "seasons"- quiet, value, etc. 
One more question- if we are looking at going Martin Luther king week in 2013 (2 bedroom, sat check-in required), do you think I will get a match for okw or ssr? What about any of the other resorts, chances on that? Thanks to all who have responded. 
Alisha


----------



## bnoble (May 18, 2012)

> I'm honestly surprised that DVC isn't depositing weeks further out (than 10 months before check-in) but perhaps it balances out because they seem to deposit peak holiday weeks in RCI and their RCI WDW deposits are in high demand throughout the year (based on their recent TPU value change).
> NOTE: HGVC members can only book 12 months in advance at their home resort but HGVC deposits weeks into RCI over a year in advance.


Different systems take different approaches to this.  As you note, HGVC deposits before owners can book.  Wyndham, on the other hand, deposits only after owners have had a month or two of "open season" for internal reservations---and that's why Wyndham tends not to deposit holidays, or other super prime time.  That inventory is taken before the deposit even happens.

Some time ago, DVC tended to deposit in two waves: about 1/3 of all deposits were roughly 9-11 months prior to check in, with the other 2/3ds about 6-7 months.  This changed (I think within the last year or so) to switch to strictly <7 month deposits almost without fail.  It seems clear that DVCMC has made the conscious decision to give Members at least a short window of "open season" with inventory before it is deposited.  This is likely to make prime time a little harder to get via exchange, but still probably not impossible if you are flexible about resort.


----------



## bnoble (May 18, 2012)

Alisha: the Wyndham portal (and indeed any mini-system) averages point values across an entire area---at least, it does for now.  So, any Orlando 2BR for Week 42 costs the same, whether it is Bay Lake Tower or Mugwump Swamp.  And, Orlando being Orlando, point values also tend to be a little lower here than they are in most other locations.  You also (unsurprisingly) see this in e.g. Williamsburg, and a few other places.

You have to have sufficient points on deposit to match---you will not be given the opportunity to make up the difference.  You can tell what you will need by looking at other Orlando-area resorts in the same time frame.  But, be careful, because the point values can and do change.

If you are searching specifically for a 2BR checking in on the 19th, I would list all of the Orlando DVC resorts.  MLK sees a bump in demand internally, *and* the Marathon is the weekend before; some of that might bleed over.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Brian, so right now in jan and feb in the Wyndham portal to rci- it says 128,500 points needed for 2 bedroom, but you are saying that point value can change in the months leading up to the trip time? Would they most like go up or down?


----------



## bnoble (May 18, 2012)

No idea.  I just know that they can change.


----------



## Mel (May 20, 2012)

stanleyu said:


> I would just add one thing to the developer vs owner deposit argument: About 3 weeks ago the RCI site was down to just one nite available (SSR, I believe). Then the next day there were about 120 nights out there, spread between OKW, SSR, BWV, AKL, and VWL. About 80% were in September. Now that is such a huge change, all over nite, that it is hard for me to believe they are owner deposits.


That is similar to the pattern you will see at any resort that uses bulk deposits.  The owner don't make their own deposits, they request and exchange, and at some point RCI and DVC balance their books.  Thus you see a bunch of unit show up suddenly - as happens with HGVC and several other resorts as well.


jdunn1 said:


> I agree.
> 
> If DVC was making deposits based solely on owner deposits, wouldn’t they go the Starwood route or Hyatt and deposit only off season weeks and in far less quantity than they are, now?


Perhaps, but their deposit pattern many depend on their contract with RCI - both get something from the relationship, or it wouldn't exist.  DVC needs an outside exchange company, so their members can travel to places where they don't have resorts.  Ages ago it was RCI, until RCI refused to let them charge their $95 extra fee to exchanges.  They jumped ship to II, but it sounds like members couldn't get the exchanges they wanted - probably because of the search first model at II - I doubt most DVC members are interested in an ongoing search, so they returned to RCI.


> I do not know of any other timeshare brand that is more accessible to non-owners than DVC?  Hilton comes close, even with a 1 in 4 rule, but that is the only example I can think of.  If Disney was only depositing owner deposited weeks, wouldn’t they be more restrictive with deposits?


Because they don't need to?  I don't believe they are only depositing member inventory, but I doubt the majority of their RCI inventory comes from the developer.


> As it stands now, someone trading in can basically count on getting any week they want from Disney.  Now, they might not get a three bedroom, but even holiday weeks can be had with DVC.  Makes perfect sense to me that the only reason these weeks are available is because Disney is providing lots of developer weeks.


Do you really believe that?  I certainly don't.  DVC owners, just like the rest of us, request a variety of exchanges.  Under their contract with RCI, they may be required to make equivalent deposits - someone books a 60TPU exchange, DVC needs to give RCI something equivalent (not 2 weeks worth half as much each).


> I understand the skepticism.  The argument that Disney can definitely find something better to do with all these timeshare weeks is a good point but if that was true, then why would Disney be depositing any holiday and summer weeks?  Why wouldn’t Disney only deposit off season weeks if they can rent excess inventory so easily?
> 
> Starwood, Wyndham and Hyatt owners do a lot of trading, and those systems control the inventory released to RCI and II, just like Disney does.  I don’t see many prime Starwood, Hyatt or Wyndham weeks being bulk banked into either II or RCI like I do with Disney.  Sure, there are bulk banks from these systems but not prime weeks.
> 
> ...but in all honesty, what does any of this matter.  One way or the other the inventory is always there.  Personally, I do not care if it is coming from owners or Disney.  I also wish every resort brand deposited like Disney does.  I'd be able to get nice ski weeks or summer beach weeks if Hyatt, Marriott, Wyndham, and Starwood deposited prime weeks like Disney does.


Maybe the real issue is that DVC is more honest than Starwood, Wyndham and Hyatt.  those lesser deposits don't just keep RCI members out, they hurt their own members who want to trade out, because they can get prime deposits.  Maybe DVC really does believe in a level playing field.  Maybe being a DVC member is worth the extra cost precisely because they play fair.


----------



## bnoble (May 21, 2012)

> Maybe the real issue is that DVC is more honest than Starwood, Wyndham and Hyatt. those lesser deposits don't just keep RCI members out, they hurt their own members who want to trade out, because they can get prime deposits.


But, Mel, there are two sides to this coin.  It also means that more of that prime inventory is reserved for internal use.  I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that most mini-system owners buy primarily to use, not to trade.  If that's true, then the "Wyndham strategy" of not even thinking about a deposit until owners have had a good month or so of open-season booking is to the overall ownership's benefit.



> someone books a 60TPU exchange, DVC needs to give RCI something equivalent (not 2 weeks worth half as much each).


It is my understanding that the mini-systems are absolutely able to do this---they can deposit two 30-tpu weeks to cover one 60 tpu exchange.  They can deposit one 45 tpu week to cover three 15 tpu exchanges.  And, this has always been so---it has to have, or else Wyndham would never have been able to balance its books, as there simply are not enough "blue studios" in a year to cover even the TUGgers old 28K deposits.


----------

